

Ask HN: Startup accounting for SaaS model? - wensing

What accounting software do you use to track your subscription-based service?  Everything I've looked at focuses on helping SMB do invoicing, billing, etc which is consulting, which is not what we're building here.  I would probably go with Quickbooks but I use a Mac and we don't have any Employees so a lot of the functionality seems moot.
======
jeffepp
Accounting software is typically similar to Quickbooks for tax purposes.

You can check out <http://lessaccounting.com> \- they make accounting suck
less.

If you are looking for a financial dashboard or forecasting, here are a couple
interesting apps: <http://indinero.com> & <http://60mo.com>

~~~
ebuchholz
I would say if you're looking for straight up accounting xero, lessaccounting,
or QuickBooks would be the way to go.

If you want a financial dashboard independent of accounting, Mint or indinero
make the most sense at the moment.

We built <http://60mo.com> as a forecasting tool first and foremost, and it
integrates with QB and QBO now (and other tools soon) to bring in actual data.
We've got a lot more coming down the pipe, so give it a try!

------
tylerrooney
I haven't used Xero (xero.com) for a SaaS business but their accounting webapp
is quite solid and customer support has always been incredibly helpful.

They also have an API if you're looking to possibly programmatically add
transactions: <http://blog.xero.com/developer/api>

